
If not Scrum, then what? - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/the-nature-of-computer-programming-7526789b3af1
======
bediger4000
When waterfall was going out, and Xtreme Programming was coming in, you heard
that kind of phrase a lot. If we don't have waterfall, then what? If we don't
have functional requirements then what? etc etc.

This is a good article. The recommendations fall in line with JP Lewis' "Large
Limits to Software Estimation".

[http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf](http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf)

[http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html](http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html)

~~~
aard
Thanks for the links to JP Lewis' article. It is excellent material.

